# 2012 NGRC Convention Hall layout Pics.



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Here are some pictures of first layout in the 2012 NGRC Hall.

Enjoy, Ron


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the second layout.

Ron


----------



## NS-LGB (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures. Nice to see.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the Pictures....I was hoping someone would post some Pics. 

JJ


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Ron, Great shots. I don't see that many folks in your shots. Were you early/late or do you feel attendance was poor? What was the green "grass like" material they spread every where on the fist layout?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep good pics but still needed more on venders there and what was available. Better tho than what you posted on AC.







Later RJD


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Just a comment about large scale layouts at shows (of any kind) .... The ones on the ground don't do a thing for me. They look like toy trains to me, and don't in anyway convey the notion of garden railroading. Our club does a small table top based layout at the county fair every year which includes live plants. I think this is a little better, but still doesn't really convey the message of what we do outdoors. We usually run a Thomas train, and all the kids love it. Hopefully we are planting a seed for the future. But I think the majority of the folks visiting still don't get the connection to garden railroading. We post photos, have videos, and talk to them, but it is difficult at best.

I digressed .... The floor layouts are obviously easier to do than an elevated railroad. But they tend to be ..... let's see how much track and how many trains we can get running at the same time approach. Again, I think it only appeals to the kids.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Nutz-n-Bolts on 22 Aug 2012 05:01 AM 
Hey Ron, Great shots. I don't see that many folks in your shots. Were you early/late or do you feel attendance was poor? What was the green "grass like" material they spread every where on the fist layout? 

The green stuff was ruberized mulch, it was a pretty cool idea. It gives a nice look and is easy to spread and clean up. 
Ron


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

Here are some videos that I shot at the show. Sorry for the low audio.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Lee I only tried the first 2 'cause they're kive links. Are the others ads too?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I did a copy and paste and watched some of the other ones. 

It was interesting to see someone explain the different products 

JJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OOOOH! Those Lil' Big Haulers are SWEET!!!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey nice work on the videos. Given the "advertising" nature of them, they were just the right length. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Lee, the irony is killing me... The man who does the recordings for QSI's sound boards apologizing for poor audio? Say it ain't so!!!  

Seriously, thanks for posting the videos. 

Later, 

K


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I do believe I spotted a fellow from our club at the show. Thanks for the pic Ron. Later RJD


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Del:

I agree, that trains on the floor aren't the best, but many times that is all we can do. Jim (Dr. Rivet) and JoAnne Stapleton and I do a train show every Christmas at a park here in northern Virginia. It is on the floor in the barn. In order to communicate that we usually run outdoors, I used to carry about 15 photographs showing our trains in the garden setting. Being in very close proximity to hundreds of people every year I usually came down with a cold or flu just in time for Christmas. A several years ago I put the pictures, plus a few more, into a Powerpoint presentation. I set this up into a looping slide show on an old laptop. It sits in the corner of the layout, where people can see it. Last year I put some video clips of my railroad and Dr. Rivet's on a DVD. I now play this instead of the Powerpoint show. People seem to enjoy it also. Both of these show the trains as we usually run them, outside. I've even got a short clip of my rotary cleaning the track. There is live steam action on the Stapleton's track. That is something we couldn't do raised or on the floor.

Best of all. I haven't been sick since I started using the laptop. It keeps me a reasonable distance from the germ sources.

Chuck


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

That's what happens when you put a cheap video camera on automatic gain control.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Chuck - I agree with showing the videos. We do that at our display using a video of the last Denver convention tours. I think it really helps, if you can get them to look at it. The ones that do, seem to kind of have that "aw ha" moment.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Del:

I think that it is the adults who watch the video and ask questions. When I have a chance I try to stand by the laptop and point out what we are about. I think that visual displays help people visualize that these trains are built for out doors. They see the size of our trains and think that there is no where I can do that in our house. The videos show an alternative.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Loco:

It is very seldom that I haven't a clue about a post. Are you talking about Del's and my discussion, or something else?

Chuck


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

He (Loco Lee) is talking about the poor audio in his videos. Sorry. I kind of derailed the thread. Some of the self-appointed moderators here will scold me for it, but quite frankly, I often find the deraiments much more interesting than the original topic. It's call a "discussion". Do you warn people at a party to not talk about anything other than the topic YOU bring up?

Anyway, thanks Chuck. I think we will make some changes in our display next year. Focus on the dang video, not Thomas!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Del:

The parents seem to like the video and the children go for THOMAS.

Chuck


----------



## Loco Lee (Feb 17, 2010)

My Video. I put the camera on automatic audio gain, and I got low audio out of it. So I was talking about my video.


----------

